# Bully stick madness



## Bonnie's Mommie

Okay, Bonnie just got a bully stick today. She's obsessed with it. We were going outside, I put her carrier on the couch and she ignored it - usually she hops right into it. She didn't even eat all of her dinner! My concern is that she's panting~~does the bully stick make them thirsty, or is she just so over the moon with this that she's over excited?


----------



## Scoobydoo

Ohhh Linda I have never been brave enough to get them for the boys, I have heard that the dogs love them, but I just don't like the thought of the boys munching on them then coming over for kissies ewwwwwwww








Do they smell nasty? I have seen them in the store and at PetCo. I would say Bonnie is worn out from chewing and that could be why she is panting


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

To be honest, they really don't smell that bad. Not as bad as other treats or chew toys I've bought in the past! I also bought her some Sweet Potato chews that say they are smoked for flavor - now THAT one, I bet, is going to stink...


----------



## camfan

> Okay, Bonnie just got a bully stick today. She's obsessed with it. We were going outside, I put her carrier on the couch and she ignored it - usually she hops right into it. She didn't even eat all of her dinner! My concern is that she's panting~~does the bully stick make them thirsty, or is she just so over the moon with this that she's over excited?[/B]


Sounds just like Ollie. We gave him one for the first time right after his neuter (that was on the 6th) figuring that it would be a good way for him to pass the time and keep away from his incision, etc. He LOVES that thing. I have to limit his time with it. About an hour per day. Like this afternoon I needed some down time so I gave it to him then. Typically we give it to him after we've put the skin kids to bed so that me and the hubby can have some peace and quiet for a short time. Again, not really more than an hour. And we don't give it to him every day. One night when we first got it we gave it to him for more than a few hours and he spent ALL his time chewing on it like a madman and because that was all he did he had a hard time unwinding when it was time to go to sleep. It keeps them busy but it's no substitute for exercise and play (again, he wasn't doing much play to begin with at the time).

And it doesn't really smell bad. I'm very sensitive to smelly things and I'm a germ-a-phobe so if I can do it, anyone can. BUT...I will confess that I won't touch it with my bare hands when he's done chewing it. I pick it up using a plastic bag, poop style, lol, and put it away.


----------



## lillady

Okay, Bonnie just got a bully stick today. She's obsessed with it. We were going outside, I put her carrier on the couch and she ignored it - usually she hops right into it. She didn't even eat all of her dinner! My concern is that she's panting~~does the bully stick make them thirsty, or is she just so over the moon with this that she's over excited?
[/QUOTE]
They just love them that much. I had to take a new one away from Kosmo the other day because it smelled awfuL!







He was sad. I have to go get a new one. I heard they make some smell free ones now??? My last dog, Corky, was so obsessed he'd bring them outside with him when he was going to the bathroom. Hee


----------



## 3Maltmom

Okay, Linda!!! I've heard enough of the "revues" of the Bully Stick. 

I'm tempted to order one for myself


----------



## Gemma

I'm so glad some of you bought the bully stick. I told you







it's not that bad. don't worry they will get used to it. they are just too happy, that's all. Sparkey doesn't do that anymore. but if he chews half he gets tired and pants a little. but this thing is so safe in my opinion. don't forget to take it away when it gets to be 2 inches or less. 

ok now we have to convince Jaimie


----------



## Max & Rocky

Ok... I guess I am out of it...





I have NEVER heard of a "Bully Stick" until reading this thread.



Googled it and we will have to give them a try. Chance is a extremely busy little chewer on the cows ears and such we do give them. Does Petsmart carry them?


----------



## Deanna

We are part of the Bully Stick obsessed group. 

The other night I woke up because something wet was touching my face-- I reached out, and sure enough it was Wilson's Bully Stick- on my pillow!!









They take them every where with them, and devise plans to get them away from each other. Last week it was breakfast time, Wilson started eating... Molly looked around the corner to make sure Wilson was eating, then she ran down to the basement where he had left his stick, brought it upstairs (which wasn't easy it's nearly as big as she is), and chewed on it until he finished his breakfast.

To keep them from going bad and getting smelly-- every night when I take it away from them, I cut off some of the area that has gone white. I use scissors and a serrated kitchen knife.

So who has the best prices on Bully Sticks??


----------



## Gemma

> The other night I woke up because something wet was touching my face-- I reached out, and sure enough it was Wilson's Bully Stick- on my pillow!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So who has the best prices on Bully Sticks??[/B]












ok I get Sparkey's at www.jefferspet.com search for bully sticks and it will show up as $1.94. those are Merrick brand and so far he likes those the best. I put in the comments to pull the thinner ones for me. someone here bought some from ebay. very long ones


----------



## Max & Rocky

> We are part of the Bully Stick obsessed group.
> 
> The other night I woke up because something wet was touching my face-- I reached out, and sure enough it was Wilson's Bully Stick- on my pillow!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They take them every where with them, and devise plans to get them away from each other. Last week it was breakfast time, Wilson started eating... Molly looked around the corner to make sure Wilson was eating, then she ran down to the basement where he had left his stick, brought it upstairs (which wasn't easy it's nearly as big as she is), and chewed on it until he finished his breakfast.[/B]


 

Oh heck... we find stuff in bed all the time...











We have also seen situations where one dog would go to just outside the bedroom door upstairs and bark urgently. Dog #2 who had possession of whatever chew would then then leave the chew to run at full blast to see what was going on. Immediately the dog who sounded the alarm would come running back in to grab the abandoned chew which they would usually take off to an undisclosed location...


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=350334
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are part of the Bully Stick obsessed group.
> 
> The other night I woke up because something wet was touching my face-- I reached out, and sure enough it was Wilson's Bully Stick- on my pillow!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They take them every where with them, and devise plans to get them away from each other. Last week it was breakfast time, Wilson started eating... Molly looked around the corner to make sure Wilson was eating, then she ran down to the basement where he had left his stick, brought it upstairs (which wasn't easy it's nearly as big as she is), and chewed on it until he finished his breakfast.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh heck... we find stuff in bed all the time...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have also seen situations where one dog would go to just outside the bedroom door upstairs and bark urgently. Dog #2 who had possession of whatever chew would then then leave the chew to run at full blast to see what was going on. Immediately the dog who sounded the alarm would come running back in to grab the abandoned chew which they would usually take off to an undisclosed location...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
Click to expand...

 






















Steve, you and Peg obviously didn't 'raise no fools'!! Those are some smart boys! We have a strict rule in my apartment - no treats on the bed except her midnight snack of 8 pieces of dry kibble. Otherwise, the bed is a NO FOOD/NO TREAT zone.


----------



## 3Maltmom

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=350334
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are part of the Bully Stick obsessed group.
> 
> The other night I woke up because something wet was touching my face-- I reached out, and sure enough it was Wilson's Bully Stick- on my pillow!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They take them every where with them, and devise plans to get them away from each other. Last week it was breakfast time, Wilson started eating... Molly looked around the corner to make sure Wilson was eating, then she ran down to the basement where he had left his stick, brought it upstairs (which wasn't easy it's nearly as big as she is), and chewed on it until he finished his breakfast.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh heck... we find stuff in bed all the time...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have also seen situations where one dog would go to just outside the bedroom door upstairs and bark urgently. Dog #2 who had possession of whatever chew would then then leave the chew to run at full blast to see what was going on. Immediately the dog who sounded the alarm would come running back in to grab the abandoned chew which they would usually take off to an undisclosed location...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
Click to expand...

HaHa!!! I sell Security for a living. I may add "chews" to my line-card


----------



## Deanna

> oh heck... we find stuff in bed all the time...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have also seen situations where one dog would go to just outside the bedroom door upstairs and bark urgently. Dog #2 who had possession of whatever chew would then then leave the chew to run at full blast to see what was going on. Immediately the dog who sounded the alarm would come running back in to grab the abandoned chew which they would usually take off to an undisclosed location...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
























It's amazing how devious their little minds can be! 

We have a rule- nothing in our bed. No toys no treats. 

One night Wilson some how managed to sneak his Yellow Spikey Ball into bed-- seconds after my husband started snoring Wilson very slowly squeezed the ball-- squeeeeeaaaaakkkkkkkkkkkkk, then he held it, then very slowly he let it out--- sqqqquuuiiiiiiissssssshhhhhhhh














It was hard to be mad at him because he was trying his hardest to be quiet.



> ok I get Sparkey's at www.jefferspet.com search for bully sticks and it will show up as $1.94. those are Merrick brand and so far he likes those the best. I put in the comments to pull the thinner ones for me. someone here bought some from ebay. very long ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


Once I convert that to Canadian $, and add shipping it's nearly double what I pay here! I find them at PetPlanet for $1.97. I will have to show this to my husband so he stops complaining about the price!


----------



## paris

I've noticed that after Paris has chewed on hers for a while, she will go and get a drink. I guess all that chewing does make them thirsty.


----------

